# looking for LARGE mantid



## argoldst (Feb 15, 2006)

I have some african mantids and just ordered some giant indian.

I am looking to get some large mantids (something that could eat a mouse or an anole).

I have seen videos of both the above and those mantids were MUCH larger than my africans.

Any suggestions? Also, if you know a good breeder who sells them, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KennethJ78 (Feb 15, 2006)

> I am looking to get some large mantids (something that could eat a mouse or an anole).


:roll: :roll:

What a reason to get yourself a large mantid :roll:


----------



## argoldst (Feb 15, 2006)

Let me make it very clear that I am NOT looking to feed my mantid a mouse or anything. I just want one of the really large ones.


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2006)

A giant indian could easily eat an anole or small mouse. Doubt you're gonna find anything much bigger than one of those.


----------



## Jwonni (Feb 16, 2006)

here one i've wondered what is bigger giant indian or giant asian?


----------



## Obie (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure some Ischnomantis species from Africa and some Macromantis species from South America are a bit larger than Hierodula (Giant Asian/Indians). We may never see them alive in captivity though


----------



## Christian (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi.

Oh, _Macromantis_ were in culture. I had _M. hyalina_ for a while. Nice large ones. My currently bred _Rhombodera valida_ isn't bad in this regard, too. The bulkiest I've ever seen was a pinned specimen of _Rhombodera fratricida_. Scary... really scary... :shock:

Regards,

Christian


----------

